# looking for some glosso and narrow leaf java fern



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

let me know if you have any narrow leaf java or glosso.
Also dwarf baby tears, dwarf hair grass, giant hair grass.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have narrow leaf java fern but no glosso, etc.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Still helps! How much do you have?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have some dwarf hair grass


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

joey could you spare some hair grass when you come pick up the eco complete for tanya?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> joey could you spare some hair grass when you come pick up the eco complete for tanya?


yes, that's fine.. when am I sopost to pick it up for her?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

over this weekend. do you have couple 5 gallon buckets? Mine broke....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> over this weekend. do you have couple 5 gallon buckets? Mine broke....


sounds good, yes I have some buckets.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i will need you to bring the buckets.
the tank is still running because of the plants...so we will need to drain and take the eco out


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> i will need you to bring the buckets.
> the tank is still running because of the plants...so we will need to drain and take the eco out


that's fine, has the $$$$ been worked out?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

the money thing has worked out so just the bucket will be fine 
also has the co2 work for you? i can't seem to get co2 regulator to work


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> the money thing has worked out so just the bucket will be fine
> also has the co2 work for you? i can't seem to get co2 regulator to work


huh, so I just need to bring the buckets? 
yes the c02 regulator worked for me. is it not working for you did you turn the regulator with a wrench...


----------

